# mapeamento



## De Brasil

Hola a todos
Soy nueva en el foro y no sé si hay algún hilo con esta palabra.
En el contexto:   ......  _profissionais das diferentes áreas da empresa que contribuíram no mapeamento e definição dos perfis das competências essenciais para o negócio._
Ya he visto esta palabra otras veces y siempre me las arreglo para decir lo mismo, de otra manera, pero me gustaría mucho encontrar algo mejor.
En el diccionario he encontrado "levantamiento" que no creo que sea el significado en este caso.
Pueden ayudarme?  Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Realmente o dicionário traz 
_m levantamiento, m. cartográfico _(no espanhol), mas eu desconheço a conotação que essas palavras têm no espanhol, além do sentido literal.



> _profissionais das diferentes áreas da empresa que contribuíram no mapeamento e definição dos perfis das competências essenciais para o negócio._



_mapeamento = levantamento _=   pesquisa, estatística de (algo); arrolamento / pesquisa prévia e mais ou menos aprofundada de um fenômeno, antes de se fazer um projeto, um programa, uma pesquisa científica etc.


----------



## willy2008

De Brasil said:


> Hola a todos
> Soy nueva en el foro y no sé si hay algún hilo con esta palabra.
> En el contexto: ...... _profissionais das diferentes áreas da empresa que contribuíram no mapeamento e definição dos perfis das competências essenciais para o negócio._
> Ya he visto esta palabra otras veces y siempre me las arreglo para decir lo mismo, de otra manera, pero me gustaría mucho encontrar algo mejor.
> En el diccionario he encontrado "levantamiento" que no creo que sea el significado en este caso.
> Pueden ayudarme? Gracias.


 En español sería un *relevamiento.*


----------



## De Brasil

Es como clasificar, analizar y determinar los perfiles de las competencias. Que les parece?

Si fuera "mapeamento cerebral" que ya lo he visto, como sería?
Más gracis !!


----------



## marcelomore

Oi, acabo de ver sua pergunta e aparentemente não houve resposta satisfatória... Eu também comungo da mesma dúvida, como você traduziu no final das contas?

sds


----------



## Mangato

Eu traduziria nesse caso mapeamento por _estudio detallado_  y definición


----------



## De Brasil

Hola Marcelo. Muchas gracia por tu respuesta. Hay algunas palabras que dan mucho trabajo para traducirlas, y ésta es una de ellas. En aquel momento puse algo asi como tu dices "análisis o estudio detallado". Pero me gustaria comentarte que en una traducción de un proyecto de tesis que he hecho, el tutor de mi alumno (de la UNB de Barcelona) ha escrito "mapeo" . Me ha llamado mucho la atención, pero creo que son esas palabras que surgen hoy en día y que las vamos usando sin que la Academia se entere. No sé si alguien de España conoce esta palabra.
Muchas gracias otra vez y hasta la próxima.

Hola Mangato. Discúlpame y te agradezco, pensé que la respuesta había sido de Marcelo, pero fue tuya. Muchas gracias.
Ah.. otra cosa, la Universidad es UB, me equivoqué, la UNB es en Brasilia. Perdón
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

De Brasil said:


> Hola Mangato. Discúlpame y te agradezco, pensé que la respuesta había sido de Marcelo, pero fue tuya. Muchas gracias.
> Ah.. otra cosa, la Universidad es UB, me equivoqué, la UNB es en Brasilia. Perdón
> Saludos


 
Nunca oí mapeo, pero día a día surgen nuevas palabras que, primero el lenguaje y despuás la Academia, imcorporan. Cuando como en este caso, tienen un origen etimológico racional, personalmente nada tengo que objetar. 

Según el DRAE, mapeo está restringido al ámbito de la biología.
*mapeo**.*


*1. *m._ Biol._ Acción y efecto de *mapear* 
(‖ representar las partes de un todo).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ Pero-

*mapear**.*
(De _mapa_).​

*1. *tr._ Biol._ Localizar y representar gráficamente la distribución relativa de las partes de un todo; como los genes en los cromosomas.
*2. *tr. cult._ Chile._ Hacer mapas.
*3. *tr. cult._ Chile._ Trasladar a un mapa sistemas o estructuras conceptuales.​ 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_- comporta también en la 3ª acepción, el sentido del original, aunque aparezca como un regionalismo chileno.​

Saludos,​ 
MG​


----------



## De Brasil

Hola a todos
Gracias por la respuesta Mangato. No conocía esa acepción de la palabra en Chile, pero es muy bueno saberlo pues creo que tiene una cierta relación con su significado en portugués
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

De Brasil said:


> ...... _profissionais das diferentes áreas da empresa que contribuíram no mapeamento e definição dos perfis das competências essenciais para o negócio....._


Traducción al español: "...profesionales de las diferentes áreas de la empresa que contribuyeron en el *levantamiento cartográfico* y definición de los perfiles de las competencias esenciales para el negocio..."

Feliz Domingo!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Eu também ouço muito a palavra “_mapeo”_. Sempre achei que vinha do Inglês.
 
Abraços.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Interesante, pois acabo de realizar uma tradução de um texto que continha a palavra mapeamento, e acabei colocando "mapeo", pois a definição me pareceu idêntica a mapeamento em português.... quê coincidência !


----------



## KHALIFAH

Buena Tarde todos

Me parece que en el contexto de la frase descrita no cabe el significado literal de mapeamento (o mapeo), es decir, el de levantamiento cartográfico. Aunque hay términos técnicos y científicos que ayudan a dar fuerza descriptiva a una expresión de otro ámbito, me parece que aquí es más acertado hablar de definir, delinear, establecer, incluso bosquejar (si se tratara de algo no definitivo, sino previo) "los perfiles de las competencias esenciales......"

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

KHALIFAH said:


> Buena Tarde todos
> 
> Me parece que en el contexto de la frase descrita no cabe el significado literal de mapeamento (o mapeo), es decir, el de levantamiento cartográfico. Aunque hay términos técnicos y científicos que ayudan a dar fuerza descriptiva a una expresión de otro ámbito, me parece que aquí es más acertado hablar de definir, delinear, establecer, incluso bosquejar (si se tratara de algo no definitivo, sino previo) "los perfiles de las competencias esenciales......"
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.


Correcro, Kalifah. Pero, el contexto del texto a que me referí no era para levantamiento cartográfico, mas de trazar un camino lógico para se llegar a algún sitio, como en un mapa de tesoro, y no necesariamente tiene que ver con biología o levantamiento para elaboración de mapas cartográficos.

Será que mapeo en este sentido no suena bien ?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

KHALIFAH said:


> Buena Tarde todos
> 
> Me parece que en el contexto de la frase descrita no cabe el significado literal de mapeamento (o mapeo), es decir, el de levantamiento cartográfico. Aunque hay términos técnicos y científicos que ayudan a dar fuerza descriptiva a una expresión de otro ámbito, me parece que aquí es más acertado hablar de definir, delinear, establecer, incluso bosquejar (si se tratara de algo no definitivo, sino previo) "los perfiles de las competencias esenciales......"
> 
> Espero haber ayudado.


 
Solamente aclaro que cuando digo que he oído "mapeo", no es en un contexto de cartografía, sino en el sentido figurado de 





> definir, delinear, establecer, incluso bosquejar


y principalmente aplicado a "procedimientos" o "procesos".

Saludos.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Solamente aclaro que cuando digo que he oído "mapeo", no es en un contexto de cartografía, sino en el sentido figurado de
> y principalmente aplicado a "procedimientos" o "procesos".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Perfecto Giorgio, clarísimo!.



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Correcro, Kalifah. Pero, el contexto del texto a que me referí no era para levantamiento cartográfico, mas de trazar un camino lógico para se llegar a algún sitio, como en un mapa de tesoro, y no necesariamente tiene que ver con biología o levantamiento para elaboración de mapas cartográficos.
> 
> Será que mapeo en este sentido no suena bien ?


 

Hola Ricardo

Bueno, puede ser, sí. Si tenemos en cuenta que en ocasiones utilizamos expresiones similares como usar una "hoja de ruta", por ejemplo, pues es valido, por qué no? independientemente del contexto.

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Solamente aclaro que cuando digo que he oído "mapeo", no es en un contexto de cartografía, sino en el sentido figurado de
> y principalmente aplicado a "procedimientos" o "procesos".
> 
> Saludos.


Qué bueno! Entonces me quedo con "mapeo" y punto.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Lengualarga

Mangato said:


> Eu traduziria nesse caso mapeamento por _estudio detallado_ y definición


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo Mangato, para ese contexto estudio detallado es la mejor solución.
Si se tratara de un texto científico análogo a la acpeción en BIO. que trae el DRAE, mapeo está bien. Yo uso ese término en textos sobre restauración de conjunto de obras de arte, "antes del restauro se hace el mapeo de los daños" por ejemplo.

Besos


----------

